# Sayphillion



## 0Martin21 (14. Juli 2009)

Sayphillion ist ein Weltraum-Browsergame mit Schwerpunkt auf Strategie und Taktik. Baue Gebäude um Ressourcen zu produzieren, forsche neue Technologien und baue eine riesige Flotte. Auf einer 2D-Galaxiekarte kannst du deine Flugrouten wählen und deine Flotten mit zehn unterschiedlichen Befehlen los schicken. Schneide deinen Gegnern die Erntefelder ab und verlangsame so seine Schiffsproduktion oder überfalle seine Rohstofftransporte um deren Ressourcen zu stehlen. Fliege mit deinen Allianzmitgliedern gemeinsame Angriffe oder verteidige mit ihnen deine Sektoren gegen einen feindlichen Angriff.


*Features:*


11 verschiedene Gebäude (je nach Rasse)
17 verschiedene Forschungen (je nach Rasse)
15 verschiedene Schiffstypen
7 verschiedene Raketentypen
6 orbitale Verteidigungsanlagen
Börsenbasierter Handel mit dynamischen Preisen
Allianz- und Spielerdiplomatie
Integrierter Allianzchat
10 verschiedene Flottenbefehle: Verlegen, Angreifen, Rohstofftransport, Stationieren, Ernten, Kolonisieren, Wachdienst, Überfall, Blockade und Patrouille.
Invasieren oder sprengen von feindlichen Planeten
Ernten von Spezialressourcen in Nebeln oder Asteroidenfeldern
2D-Galaxiekarte
History  Logbuch des Spielgeschehens
Taktisches rundenbasierendes Kampfsystem
Skills
Uvm.
Wir suchen noch Mitspieler, ob in unsere Alliance, einer anderen oder alleine.
Zu finden bei: http://www.sayphillion.de


----------



## 0Martin21 (15. November 2009)

Der Zeit schreiben wir an der neuen Version und haben die alpha zu testen für jederman zugänglich. Wir würden uns freuen wenn ihr reinschaut und fleißig testet, Bugs meldet und vorschläge macht.

Gruß Martin


----------

